# Pant to Jacket interface Cross-brands



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

from my understanding they dont, they are different "proprietary" systems. Ive got volcom pants and jackets i do remember looking at some burton jackets and the zips were different.


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

RaID said:


> from my understanding they dont, they are different "proprietary" systems. Ive got volcom pants and jackets i do remember looking at some burton jackets and the zips were different.


True that.
Although I like my pants to zip together with my jacket I think it's actually unnecessary. Most jackets have waist gaiters anyway to keep the snow out. And if you still wanna be semi attached to the pants usually the waist gaiters have the button secure loops that you can hook into the loops on the pants. 
I switch up brands all the time! Burton jacket+holden pants for me


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

you can buy a button kit from a sewing store and do it yourself really easy. cost about 10 bucks. wont be as tight as a zipper but just as good as the button system from manufacturers.


----------

